# The 76ers playoff chase



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

You ever wonder where exactly the Sixers sit in the playoff race? Or how the teams who surround them in the stretch run are performing? Sure, you can get that information elsewhere but since you're already here why not get the information from this thread?

With 16 games left in the season almost anything can happen, so keep it here to follow along as we keep track of what should be an exciting finish. We'll be tracking the teams the Sixers are mathematically alive for either catching up to or dropping behind. Once a team falls out of that window they will no longer be updated.

Current playoff standings:

1.)Celtics (51-13) +20
--------------------------
2.)Pistons (47-18) +15.5
3.)Magic (43-24) +10.5
4.)Cavaliers (37-29) +5
5.)Raptors (34-31) +2.5
6.)Wizards (32-32) +1
7.)76ers (32-34) --
8.)Nets (27-38) -4.5
=========================
Hawks (27-38) -4.5
Bulls (26-39) -5.5
Pacers (25-40) -6.5
Bobcats (24-41) -7.5
Bucks (23-42) -8.5
Knicks (19-46) -12.5
------------------------
Heat (11-53) -20

So we'll start following the games tonight. If you happened to see any of the games mentioned feel free to discuss.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The way the raps are playing right now, they can go for 5th, although I'm not sure I'd rather that happen.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, the Raps are playing terrible. I wonder how much longer Chris Bosh will be out.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

This classification leads me to a question,which team from the possible teams we might face in the playoffs is in your view the team we have more chances to beat?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

My dream would be to get Toronto.

Out of the realistic options (5-8) the Sixers would fare the best against Orlando. Would they win? I'm not sure, but it's possible.

I really wouldn't want to see Cleveland. Sure team wise the Sixers matchup fairly but LeBron showed what he can do in the playoffs. I wouldn't want to be a victim of that.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

There's no way the raps and sixers are catching cleveland.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Five games with 16 remaining is improbable but it wouldn't even be the biggest comeback this city's had in the past eight months.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*11.)







111
3.)







122

RECAP








96
7.)







103

RECAP








109
6.)







119

RECAP








115
8.)







117

RECAP

1.)







99
13.)







77

RECAP

Playoff standings..
<TABLE>
<TR>
<TD>Team Name</TD>
<TD> Next Game</TD>
</TR>
<TR>
<TD>2.)Pistons (47-18) +15
3.)Magic (44-24) +10.5
4.)Cavaliers (37-29) +4.5
5.)Raptors (34-31) +2
6.)Wizards (33-32) +1
7.)76ers (33-34) --
8.)Nets (28-38) -4.5
==========================
Hawks (27-38) -5
Bulls (26-39) -6
Pacers (25-41) -7.5
Bobcats (24-41) -8
Bucks (23-43) -9.5
Knicks (19-46) -13
</TD>
<TD>3/16 Vs Hornets (44-20)
3/17 Vs Cavaliers (37-29)
3/16 Vs Bobcats (24-41)
3/16 @ Kings (29-36)
3/17 Vs Hawks (27-38)
3/19 Vs Nuggets (39-26)
3/18 @ Bulls (26-39)
==========================
3/16 @ Knicks (19-46)
3/17 @ Hornets (44-20)
3/17 Vs Knicks (19-46)
3/16 Vs Cavaliers (37-29)
3/18 Vs Heat (11-53)
3/16 Vs Hawks (27-38)
</TD>
</TR>
</TABLE>
*


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Last Night's games..








Vs








Second seeded Pistons beat the Hornets 105-84. The win put the Pistons up 15.5 games of the Sixers, another win will officially end any mathematical chance the Sixers have of getting the number two seed. Pistons are also 4.5 games behind the first place Celtics.

Next Game: Pistons Vs Nuggets (3/18)









Vs








Fourth seeded Cleveland beat the Bobcats 98-91. The Cavs are five wins from clinching a playoff birth. The Bobcats currently rest four games behind the Nets for the 8th and final playoff spot in the East.

Next Game: Cavaliers @ Magic (3/17); Bobcats @ Grizzlies (3/17)









Vs








With the 109-98 win over the 14th placed Knickerbockers the Atlanta Hawks find themselves in a tie with the Nets for the 8th and final playoff spot in the East. At nine games behind the Nets, the Knicks find themselves seven games away from being officially eliminated from the playoffs.

Next Game: Hawks @ Wizards (3/17); Knicks @ Pacers (3/17)









Vs








The Raptors slide without Chris Bosh continues as they lose 106-100 to the Sacramento Kings. The Raptors find themselves at 34-32 and in danger of plummeting even further. Currently the Raptors only hold a half game lead of the Wizards, and 1.5 games ahead of the Sixers. Where they once had a home matchup against the Cavaliers, they now could possibly face a road series against the Detroit Pistons.

Next Game: Raptors @ Jazz (3/17)

Playoff Standings
2.)Pistons (48-18) +15.5
3.)Magic (44-24) +10.5
4.)Cavaliers (38-29) +5
5.)Raptors (34-32) +1.5
6.)Wizards (33-32) +1
7.)76ers (33-34) --
8.)Nets (28-38) -4.5
========================
Hawks (28-38) -4.5
Bulls (26-39) -6
Pacers (25-41) -7.5
Bobcats (24-42) -8.5
Bucks (23-43) -9.5
Knicks (19-47) -13.5


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Don't look now, but ATL just beat the wiz


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sixers are a game out of the 5th spot.

Toronto 34-33
Washington 33-33
Philadelphia 33-34


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I like that they're winning, but I'm not sure I prefer cleveland to orlando in the playoffs.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Monday, March 17th's games..








Vs









The Pacers, who sit in the 11th spot, beat the Knicks  110-98 moving them within three games of the final playoff spot. The Pacers were spearheaded by 36 points from Mike Dunleavy Jr. The Knicks in the meanwhile rest in the 14th spot falling 10 games back of the now 8th place Hawks. In the battle of the Bad Dad Bad GMs Bird comes out on top again.

Next Game: Knicks Vs Grizzlies (3/21); Pacers Vs Bobcats (3/19)








Vs








At this point the Cavaliers and Magic are more focused on securing their playoff position than moving up as both have a ways between them and their competition. Even so the Cavs had a chance to cut the Magic's lead to five games, but instead they lost 104-90 to the Magic. 

Next Game: Cavaliers Vs Pistons (3/19); Magic Vs Wizards (3/19)








Vs








A game with heavy playoff implications. The Hawks fighting to wrestle the 8th seed from the Nets, and the Wizards looking at a chance to move up to 5th for another potential playoff matchup with the Cavaliers. The result was a 105-96. With the win the Hawks take a half game lead over New Jersey, while the Wizards fall to only a half game lead over the Sixers for 6th place. The possible good news for the Wizards is news of an upcoming return of Gilbert Arenas, but bad news is he'll have to find his way back into the offense and playing shape.

Next Game: Hawks @ Nets (3/19); Wizards @ Magic (3/19)








Vs








It wasn't so long ago that the Bulls had a head of steam and were looking a lot like the 8th seed. Somewhere along the way they've found themselves plummeting back to Earth to continue one of the more disappointing follow up seasons in recent NBA history. They faced the Hornets who were on the second half of a back to back, after a Sunday thrashing by Detroit, only to lose 108-97.

Next Game: Chicago Vs Nets (3/18)








Vs








While mathematically alive for the playoffs the Bobcats, for all intents and purposes, can kiss their playoff hopes goodbye. Still in it's infancy the Bobcats haven't gotten out of the expansion doldrums as they haven't experienced anything more than mere glimmers of promise. Injuries, and shortcomings in talent and coaching have hamstrung this team. As they pushed for the playoffs, four games behind the Nets at the beginning of the night, only to lose 98-80 to Memphis. Playoff teams don't drop games like that.

Next Game: Bobcats @ Pacers (3/19)








Vs








How important is Chris Bosh to the Toronto Raptors? Apparently very. Bosh has yet to play a game in March a month which has seen the Raps drop seven of nine. The downside didn't stop as they dropped the game 96-79 in Salt Lake City. Now they sit in a precarious position only holding a game over the seventh place Sixers.

Next Game: Raptors Vs Heat (3/19)


Playoff Standings..
2.)Pistons (48-18) +15.5
3.)Magic (45-24) +11
4.)Cavaliers (38-30) +4.5
5.)Raptors (34-33) +1
6.)Wizards (33-33) +.5
7.)76ers (33-34) --
8.)Hawks (29-38) -4
===========================
Nets (28-38) -4.5
Bulls (26-40) -6.5
Pacers (26-41) -7
Bobcats (24-43) -9
Bucks (23-43) -9.5
Knicks (19-48) -14


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Vs








Any mathematical chance of the Sixers gaining the second seed over the Pistons has been erased as the Pistons win Vs the Nuggets. Pistons help continue the Nuggets' struggles as they secure the 136-120 win.

Next Game: Pistons @ Cavaliers (3/19)








Vs








How bad is it for the Milwaukee Bucks? So bad that they lost to the Miami Heat 112-106 at home. The Bucks, who have one of the worst fitting rosters in the league, now have to find their way around without a GM as Larry Harris has been fired. Any realistic shot at the playoffs are over but for what it's worth they are still mathematically alive for the 8th seed.

Next Game: Bucks Vs Cavaliers (3/22)








Vs








The Nets are picking the exact wrong time to go on a slump. Not that long ago the Nets were holding a half game edge on the Hawks for the 8th seed. Now with a 112-96 loss to the Chicago Bulls, New Jersey finds themselves now a complete game out of the playoffs and only a game ahead of Chicago. 

Next Game: Nets Vs Hawks (3/19); Bulls Vs Spurs (3/20)

Playoff Standings
2.)Pistons (49-18) +16
-------------------------
3.)Magic (45-24) +10.5
4.)Cavaliers (38-30) +4
5.)Raptors (34-33) +1
6.)Wizards (33-33) +.5
7.)76ers (33-34) --
8.)Hawks (29-38) -4
========================
Nets (28-39) -5
Bulls (27-40) -6
Pacers (26-41) -7
Bobcats (24-43) -9
Bucks (23-44) -10
Knicks (19-48) -14


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

We just keep winning, but the Wizards are winning too. If we're lucky maybe the Raptors will fall some more and we can take the sixth spot that way.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah it's unfortunate. At one point it looked like the sixth was ours to be had but the Wizards came back to beat Orlando. Maybe that's a good omen for our matchup with the Magic on Friday.

I'm of the opinion that if the Sixers take care of business they'll be where they need to be.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Vs








Heading into the stretch run one has to ask whether anyone truly wants the 8th seed in the East. Last night the Pacers went into a showdown with the Bobcats with hopes of gaining ground on the Nets and Hawks, but they had to do it without Danny Granger. Shawne Williams stepped up huge with 14 fourth quarter points helping propel the Pacers to a 102-95 win.

Next Game: Bobcats Vs Heat (3/22); Pacers Vs Timberwolves (3/21)








Vs








While no one seems to truly want the 8th seed there is a hot battle going on for the fifth seed. With a Wizards loss and a Sixers loss in the same night Washington would find themselves down in the seven spot. In what was a tough game where the Magic's Hedo Turkoglu went for 39 points, the Wizards prevailed 87-86.

Next Game: Wizards Vs Heat (3/21); Magic Vs 76ers (3/21)








Vs








One game below .500 the Sixers had to face Allen Iverson and the Denver Nuggets. Entering the game the Sixers knew they had a shot to pass the Wizards for the sixth seed in the East. In what was an exciting back and forth game the Sixers pulled it out with a 115-113 win. Unfortunately for the Sixers they still rest a half game back as the Wizards held on to win.

Next Game: 76ers @ Wizards (3/21)








Vs








The Raptors were happy that Chris Bosh returned from his injury. How happy were they? So happy that they played the Miami Heat in his return. The result was never in question as the Raptors raced to a 96-54 win over the Heat. The win allowed the struggling Raptors to hold onto the 5th seed.

Next Game: Raptors @ Cavaliers (3/21)








Vs








The Hawks finally had their place in the playoffs as they held the 8th seed by a game. Things looked bright early as the Hawks rushed out to a 10 point lead at half where they scored 70 points. The Hawks were facing the chance of taking a two game lead on the Nets but instead they were victimized by Vince and Co. as the Nets pulled out a 125-117 win.

Next Game: Hawks Vs Magic (3/22); Nets Vs Nuggets (3/21)








Vs








There are whispers going around the Eastern conference that the only team that's capable of beating the Boston Celtics in a seven game series is the Cleveland Cavaliers. Having seen Lebron don the mantel of superhero once already we all stand as witnesses acknowledging why it's possible. The Detroit Pistons notorious for having a chip on their shoulder, which they carry as if they're disrespected, had a chance to prove where they stand against Cleveland. The result wasn't pretty. The Cavs pulled out a 89-73 win.

Next Game: Cavaliers Vs Raptors (3/21)

Playoff Standings
3.)Magic (45-25) +10
4.)Cavaliers (39-30) +4.5
5.)Raptors (35-33) +1
6.)Wizards (34-33) +.5
7.)76ers (34-34) --
8.)Nets (29-39) -5
===========================
Hawks (29-39) -5
Bulls (27-40) -6.5
Pacers (27-41) -7
Bobcats (24-44) -10
Bucks (23-44) -10.5
Knicks (19-48) -14.5


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Both Bosh and Arenas are coming back, not a good sign. I'd say that we'll catch the wizards, but not the raps, which is awesome.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The Wizards have a tough schedule ahead, but so do we. This is going to be a very, very tight fight for the sixth seed.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Vs








With a key chance to make up ground on the 8th seeded Nets the Bulls faced off against the defending champion San Antonio Spurs. The Spurs facing the possibility of going on a five game losing streak answered viciously with a 102-80 win over the Bulls. The loss dropped Chicago two games behind the 8th seed.

Next Game: Bulls Vs Pacers (3/22)

Playoff Standings..
3.)Magic (45-25) +10
4.)Cavaliers (39-30) +4.5
5.)Raptors (35-33) +1
6.)Wizards (34-33) +.5
7.)76ers (34-34) --
8.)Nets (29-39) -5
==========================
Hawks (29-39) -5
Bulls (27-41) -7
Pacers (27-41) -7
Bobcats (24-44) -10
Bucks (23-44) -10.5
Knicks (19-48) -14.5


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> Both Bosh and Arenas are coming back, not a good sign. I'd say that we'll catch the wizards, but not the raps, which is awesome.


Scratch that. In a virtual tie with the Raptors now, lets get that 5th spot!


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

It looks as if we could wind up with in the 5th or 6th seed, which would pit us against the Cavs or the Magic. 

Just wondering who you guys think would be the best match up for us and why?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

SirCharles34 said:


> It looks as if we could wind up with in the 5th or 6th seed, which would pit us against the Cavs or the Magic.
> 
> Just wondering who you guys think would be the best match up for us and why?


Cavaliers. That team is just not good. The Magic would hurt us inside and outside, they are hard for us to stop.


----------

